# Botom fishing in Destin



## DMH (May 31, 2009)

I ive in Pensacola and do a good bit of fishing 10 t0 25 miles out.I ave my brother coming in from California in a couple of weeks and we are staying in Destin. I am looking for some numbers to do some bottom fishing in Destin. Can anyone help with some proven numbers?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a list of the public numbers site .

http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs_loran.html#top


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

you can download google earth and it has all public reefs and wrecks shown and there gps numbers


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

half hitch bait & tackle has a good GPS. ## 's chart for like $5.... well worth it.. good as anyone will give you for free.... :doh


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

well i would stick my guns to live bottom due to so many sharks are on the large structures theese days and its the only area that we have seen grouper. thats my call, plus youll only feed the dolphins on public reefs so try live bottom and good luck


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *GROUPER321 (10/2/2009)*well i would stick my guns to live bottom due to so many sharks are on the large structures theese days and its the only area that we have seen grouper. thats my call, plus youll only feed the dolphins on public reefs so try live bottom and good luck[/quote
> 
> And cudas. Good advice!


----------

